# Crew Needed Freeport/Surfside Sunday June 22



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Had a couple cancellations this morning. Looking for 1 or 2 people for Sunday - will head out ~60-70 miles from Surfside in 25' cat, expected cost ~$125/person. I've got all tackle needed (you can bring your own, just let me know). PM if interested, I'll be checking PMs every couple hours.

Thanks


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

1 spot open


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

all filled


----------

